# I dyed it! (continuation of earlier post ;p)



## _trimm_trabb (Nov 18, 2007)

So earlier this week I posted when I went from this:







To this:






Well, today I decided to dye it, and now it looks like this:











Without the clip:






H'ray!


----------



## SparklingWaves (Nov 18, 2007)

Whoa! You look absolutely fab.  This is adorable.


----------



## meiming (Nov 18, 2007)

awesome! i'm glad you went for the chocolate brown but I love the stripe of red, very cool


----------



## frocher (Nov 18, 2007)

I love it, gorgeous.  You look great in darker hair, but then you looked good in the red too.


----------



## Miss uppity (Nov 18, 2007)

Really suits you! Looks fab!


----------



## mandilovesmakeup (Nov 18, 2007)

i really wish i can pull off short hair..gorgeous


----------



## COBI (Nov 18, 2007)

I love the brown you went with.  Looks great.


----------



## xsnowwhite (Nov 18, 2007)

WOW that looks so cute! I absolutely love the brown!


----------



## labellavita7 (Nov 18, 2007)

you look gorgeous!


----------



## Jot (Nov 18, 2007)

you look beautiful


----------



## kimmy (Nov 18, 2007)

upgrade! i love it.


----------



## willowfaery (Nov 18, 2007)

Wow, you look stunning.
I bet your chuffed.
Although, you were stunning before the change too.
It really suits you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



hugz
Jules xx


----------



## Hilly (Nov 18, 2007)

love this!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## AppleDiva (Nov 18, 2007)

Wow, you look like a new woman with the brown hair.  I like all colors!!


----------



## MACATTAK (Nov 18, 2007)

I really like the new look!  You are gorgeous!


----------



## xing (Nov 19, 2007)

You look really pretty in the new chocolate colour. It matches your skin really well and tht strip or pink/red hair makes it different and interesting. i have a small question though, will the pink run? because i've been told that unnatural colours like that run a lot or they fade into some other really ugly colour. have you experience that? and did you bleach your hair to get the pink in?


----------



## _trimm_trabb (Nov 19, 2007)

Quote:

  You look really pretty in the new chocolate colour. It matches your skin really well and tht strip or pink/red hair makes it different and interesting. i have a small question though, will the pink run? because i've been told that unnatural colours like that run a lot or they fade into some other really ugly colour. have you experience that? and did you bleach your hair to get the pink in?  
 
It's actually red! ;p And yes, they do fade very quickly. I did bleach the little section where I have the bright red. But touch up is pretty easy - when it starts to fade, I just pin back all of my hair except for that section and secure it in a clip, apply some red dye to the section, let it sit, and then rinse it out in the sink, so it doesn't run into the rest of my hair. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And thank you for the compliments everyone!


----------



## foxyqt (Nov 19, 2007)

omg the cut looks so much cuter with the new haircolor =D great choice!


----------



## jenii (Nov 20, 2007)

That looks fantastic!


----------



## Bedhead1988 (Nov 20, 2007)

look how different your skin tone looks .... it looks fabulous 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It suits u so much better than red xxx


----------



## kristakamikaze (Nov 20, 2007)

adorable!!!


----------



## thestarsfall (Nov 20, 2007)

supercute I love it!


----------



## macaddictgirlie (Nov 20, 2007)

I love it the cut and color look great on you.


----------



## lebonheur (Nov 21, 2007)

The short hair really frames your face nicely! You look so pretty.


----------



## Glassdoll (Nov 23, 2007)

WOW!!! u look amazing!! Esp after the color


----------

